# Synagis shots (for RSV)..anyone have experience?



## mommy0629

My dd's pediatrician suggests that she have the synagis shots starting this week. Has anyone had these done with their lo? It's to prevent RSV and the shots are VERY expensive but our insurance company did approve it for lo. It's only for high risk babies so preemies fit in there. 

Here's my thing - I do all vaccines by the recommended guidlines, but I do still get nervous about reactions etc. We don't do the flu shot because ds is homeschooled so we're a bit lower risk and in my experience when ds did get the shot, he still got the flu. I realize synagis is different and RSV is very serious for babies, but is lo really even at risk? 

Insurances usually only ok it for preemie because most had some sort of resperatory issue at and after birth, but my lo didn't at all, she never even needed any oxogyn. 

Idk, I'm on the fence here of whether or not I want her to have them. They're monthly shots and an allergic reaction can cause _death_ as per the synagis web site! I hate decisions like this lol.


----------



## x-amy-x

Hello. My LO born at 26 weeks came home on oxygen last march. She was hospitalised 3 times after with breathing difficulties due to rsv. 
She is now off oxygen and has had 2 jabs for rsv. We have all been ill with colds except from her so I recon the jabs must be doing their job!

X


----------



## Srrme

My 28 weeker received them for a few months after he came home from the NICU. We're very cautious with all vaccines, and thoroughly researched them before making the decision.


----------



## mommy0629

Srrme said:


> My 28 weeker received them for a few months after he came home from the NICU. We're very cautious with all vaccines, and thoroughly researched them before making the decision.

Thanks :) If you thoroughly researched it and still did it, then that makes me feel better.


----------



## bumpsmum

I intend to ask for them when Daniel goes to neo natal appt on 19th he's has bronchiolitus twice already and with RSV season approaching I'd prefer he had them x


----------



## Srrme

mommy0629 said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> My 28 weeker received them for a few months after he came home from the NICU. We're very cautious with all vaccines, and thoroughly researched them before making the decision.
> 
> Thanks :) If you thoroughly researched it and still did it, then that makes me feel better.Click to expand...

The pros definitely outweighed the cons. :thumbup:


----------



## Springflower

Our unit only offers the jabs if the baby was on oxygen for a certain period of time (I'm afraid I can't remember how long). It also depended on when the baby comes home. 

They didnt feel she needed it (or the flu jab) but they did tell me to keep her in over winter.

x


----------



## kazzzzy

My LO got 6 of these injections, one per month after she came home, a synergis nurse came to our house to do it, all prem babies in Ireland get it as far as I know, my LO just got one minor chest infection during the 6 month period, it is very expensive but we have a drugs payment card for the pharmacy where we pay 132 per month for all medication no matter what they cost.


----------



## WantsALittle1

We talked to our Ped in some detail about the Synagis vax, and she said that the safety record was pretty good. She has been very upfront with us about the risks of certain vaccines (i.e the link between rotavirus and intussiception), but she said that Synagis was pretty good. I guess there is some risk of an allergic reaction, so our little girl was observed for 10 minutes after the vaccine but honestly, nothing happened. There was a good amount of fluid that needed to be injected into her thigh, so it was a bit painful, but she didn't have a fever, nor was she especially fussy after the shot. I'd say the only issue of concern was the pain, and we've dealt with that by getting a lidocaine cream (~$600...sheesh!) to apply before her next shot. We haven't tried it yet, but hopefully it will help with the pain!

xo


----------



## GenYsuperlady

As a pediatric physician assistant and new mom to a late term preemie, I would ABSOLUTELY get Synagis. RSV terrified me as I've seen what it can di to healthy full term babies! It strikes quick and hard. If insurance will pay, please accept it!!!!


----------



## rbourre

My daughter has had her first synagis and is due for the second one this week. I didn't even question it since doctors told me it is very important that she gets it. I'm glad here that we don't have to pay for it if the baby is eligible for it since it is $1,000 a shot.

My daughter cried a lot when she got it, but had no side effects.


----------



## mommy0629

Lo had her first shot yesterday. Other than the pain of the injection and apparently that it burns she was fine. They had me stay for 10 minutes afterwards to make sure she wasn't going to have a reaction. She was fine the rest of the day too, although I did give her infant Tylenol before we went. 

Thanks for the advice ladies, I felt a lot more confident that it was definatly the right decission to go forward with them after your stories :flower:


----------

